
Cat and Cloud Coffee Told by Caterpillar Inc. To Stop Using “CAT” in Trademark - rdhyee
https://www.ksbw.com/article/cat-and-cloud-coffee-in-santa-cruz-facing-trademark-controversy-against-caterpillar-inc/27595279
======
sathackr
They say: "Could anybody imagine a $54 billion machinery company coming after
a coffee company? I don't think that's even in the cards," said Truby. "The
first biggest thing they want us to do is not print the name Cat and Cloud on
anything again. I think that is unbelievable. I don't think that's going to
hold up."

Caterpillar says: Caterpillar Inc. says its only concern is over apparel,
providing Action News with this statement:

"Caterpillar serves customers around the world, many of whom earn their
livelihood with one or two machines and often a good pair of work boots. We
value all of them and strive to provide exceptional products and services.
This means we have a responsibility to protect and maintain the brand they
love and rely on every day - including our existing trademarks.

"We are not suing Cat & Cloud, not targeting a small business and not focused
on Cat & Cloud's primary interest: coffee. We've simply asked the U.S.
Trademark Office to remove Cat & Cloud's trademark registration on footwear
and apparel only, products for which Caterpillar has longstanding trademarks
and a considerable business. We hope to resolve this issue quickly."

It would seem they are entering the same industry, thus the action by
caterpillar seems warranted. Caterpillar is not just a heavy machinery
company, and it would seem Cat and Cloud is not selling just coffee.

~~~
ClassyJacket
"thus the action by caterpillar seems warranted"

It is not (unless you take the point of view that it's the laws that are
broken and Caterpillar has no choice). There is zero chance of anybody getting
this:

[https://pbs.twimg.com/profile_images/623965721517690880/K2s-...](https://pbs.twimg.com/profile_images/623965721517690880/K2s-JdMw_400x400.jpg)

confused with this:

[https://cdn.forconstructionpros.com/files/base/acbm/fcp/imag...](https://cdn.forconstructionpros.com/files/base/acbm/fcp/image/2010/12/16x9/640w/caterpill_10210679.jpg)

------
ultrarunner
I love the line "and a good pair of work boots." Marketing at its finest. Are
we really supposed to believe that the type of fellow who cherishes a "good
pair of work boots" is going to get confused and wear coffee-shop apparel to a
worksite? Are we really supposed to believe that this situation will threaten
anyone's ability to "earn their livelihood with one or two [Caterpillar]
machines?"

------
sonoffett
Best coffee in santa cruz IMO, also have an incredibly popular podcast
[https://catandcloud.com/pages/podcast](https://catandcloud.com/pages/podcast)
. Their sister bakery "companion" has best croissants I've had outside of
europe.

------
xupybd
"We are not suing Cat & Cloud, not targeting a small business and not focused
on Cat & Cloud's primary interest: coffee. We've simply asked the U.S.
Trademark Office to remove Cat & Cloud's trademark registration on footwear
and apparel only, products for which Caterpillar has longstanding trademarks
and a considerable business. We hope to resolve this issue quickly."

Sadly they have to defend this or they could risk losing the cat trademark on
footwear.

------
Eric_WVGG
For a company that has their fingers in every strip mine on the planet, this
is a pretty audacious move.

I wager in a matter of days some VP will get wind of this and scream at the
lawyers to slow their roll.

------
pbhjpbhj
"Sorry, this content is not available in your region."

Flagged.

~~~
CamperBob2
You're lucky, the site is completely toxic with popups and bogus virus alerts.

~~~
sathackr
I had to close 4 different pop-overs just to view the site on mobile.

No I don't want you to send me notifications. No I don't want to subscribe.
Please change your social media floater so that it doesn't take up 30% of the
vertical screen

